

Advice on using Ruby, RVM, Passenger, Rails, Bundler in development - thibaut_barrere
http://jeremy.wordpress.com/2010/08/19/ruby-rvm-passenger-rails-bundler-in-development/

======
jlecour
Thanks for the link

